# Discussion - Top 5 most aggressive tarantulas



## cpenno (Aug 7, 2017)

What species do you guys think deserve the top 5 most aggressive tarantulas?


----------



## MissHarlen (Aug 7, 2017)

cpenno said:


> What species do you guys think deserve the top 5 most aggressive tarantulas?


Cyriopagopus lividum. My dad once did a rehouse and had his female in the bathtub. He was trying to nudge her into the new tank with a plastic spatula and she turned around and ran up the spatula, fangs clicking against the plastic, to get at his hand. He dropped it right quick and she landed in the bathtub in a full threat pose, venom dripping.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 7, 2017)

'aggressive' is a pretty unfair term to use (I know of course what you mean, eh) anyway I also think that, aside a "Top 5" of personal preferences, the "Top 5/10" kinda something, crypto official lists doesn't 'works' for me. 

With everything: from videogames to movie etc :-s

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerFishman5675 (Aug 7, 2017)

From what Ive heard, the cobalt blue


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 7, 2017)

No real way to say which are the most defensive and feisty. Individual specimens always vary. 

Most answers will be the most common feisty sp. 

The best way to put it is to answer in genera 

Pterinochilus
Haplopelma
Omothymus
Ornithoctonus
Hysterocrates

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cpenno (Aug 7, 2017)

I've heard the orange baboon can be quite nasty...anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 7, 2017)

cpenno said:


> I've heard the orange baboon can be quite nasty...anyone had any experience with them?


They aren't the 'orange monsters' always depicted. In all honesty I blame for this 'hype', the facts that:

1) _P.murinus_ are laughable easy to breed

2) therefore, as a result, extremely cheap and available

3) so, chances that a lot of unexperienced ends with those are always high

but, IMO, they aren't eight legged monsters... despite the venom that is, indeed, brutal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 7, 2017)

My first tarantula was an obt 9 years ago almost 10 now. Kept her fossorial with a half log in a 10 gallon tank. Zero issues with her, she bolts deep down at the slightest disturbance. I have another one that's  maybe 1.5- 2"  again kept fossorial and zero issues again. Never had any problems with either.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 7, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> No real way to say which are the most defensive and feisty. Individual specimens always vary.
> 
> Most answers will be the most common feisty sp.
> 
> ...


_Stromatopelma calceatum_ probably deserve the first place :-s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cpenno (Aug 7, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> My first tarantula was an obt 9 years ago almost 10 now. Kept her fossorial with a half log in a 10 gallon tank. Zero issues with her, she bolts deep down at the slightest disturbance. I have another one that's  maybe 1.5- 2"  again kept fossorial and zero issues again. Never had any problems with either.


Any idea where I can get a sling/juvy?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 7, 2017)

cpenno said:


> Any idea where I can get a sling/juvy?


I think that you will have zero issues at all to find one in the UK.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 7, 2017)

cpenno said:


> Any idea where I can get a sling/juvy?


Honestly buddy you shouldn't have to look far. As my man Chris LXXIX said they are stupid easy to breed and are dirt cheap to buy and are often given as freebies when you order a couple of tarantulas online. I live in Utah and I see these guys often at either marks ark petstore or pets and such. Never more than 25$.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cpenno (Aug 7, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I think that you will have zero issues at all to find one in the UK.


Yea ok thanks  I have access to a Facebook page full of UK breeders so I'm sure someone will have some to sell!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 7, 2017)

cpenno said:


> Yea ok thanks  I have access to a Facebook page full of UK breeders so I'm sure someone will have some to sell!


I was just looking at TSS (The Spider Shop) a while back... sadly, no 'OBT' (they have however other cool 'baboons' at very honest prices) at the moment but no problems... they always jump out, ah ah.

Plus there's a lot of other UK shops, private included.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 7, 2017)

My Ceratogyrus marshalli is my most defensive. 

Pelinobius muticus is another psycho. In a good way. 

Cyriopagopus are crazy too I hear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corcor (Aug 7, 2017)

S. Calceatum
P. murinus
H. Maculata
Hystercrates sp
P. Muticus

I'd say these require a little more respect than most other t'S.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Aug 7, 2017)

As far as defensive tarantulas that I own are concerned my list is as follows:

0.1.0 A. geniculata (who molted last month and looks beyond stunning, but is very much defensive)

0.1.0 P. cancerides (anyone who currently owns one of these can understand why I listed this species)

1.1.0 B. sabulosum (both of them will strike the tweezers come feeding and cage maintenance) 

My G. porteri sling (when I first got it at 3/4" it was giving a threat display)


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I think that you will have zero issues at all to find one in the UK.


They are everywhere here in UK

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 8, 2017)

cpenno said:


> Yea ok thanks  I have access to a Facebook page full of UK breeders so I'm sure someone will have some to sell!


Look up Vladimir


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Stromatopelma calceatum_ probably deserve the first place :-s


Oh yes, we must not forget the mono species of Africa who are too feisty to even share their genus with others 

Encyocratella
Heteroscodra
Pelinobius
Stromatopelma

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 8, 2017)

PanzoN88 said:


> 0.1.0 A. geniculata (who molted last month and looks beyond stunning, but is very much defensive)


I've just seen my A. geniculata climbing, I used my trusty paint brush to nudge her back down, well she climbed the brush like a shot, attacking the brush all the way, I stayed calm, slowly resting the brush against the enclosure, closed the lid, returned with a roach, and bang she took that roach down so freaking hard, wow, I decided to top up the water dish, haha she decided that was food as well, she bolted to the outside of the enclosure, still roach in mouth, then I used the old paint brush "again" fortunately this time she went back into the enclosure and is now sitting eating the roach. That was the most unexpected response I've ever had from any spider ever, whoa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jcc (Aug 8, 2017)

I've met a Chilobrachys sp. "Vietnam blue". She was aggressive. Freaked the hell out of me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sasker (Aug 8, 2017)

cpenno said:


> What species do you guys think deserve the top 5 most aggressive tarantulas?





cpenno said:


> I've heard the orange baboon can be quite nasty...anyone had any experience with them?





cpenno said:


> Any idea where I can get a sling/juvy?



@cpenno Judging by your posts, you have zero (or very limited) knowledge of tarantulas and I doubt you ever owned one. Am I right?  That's okay, everybody started with no experience . However, I strongly advise you not to go for the most aggressive/defensive species you can find. Start slowly. Don't go for an OBT as your first T for your own sake, your spider's and for the sake of your room mates (if applicable).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mojo288 (Aug 8, 2017)

TylerFishman5675 said:


> From what Ive heard, the cobalt blue


C. lividum gets such a bad rep... i mean they do NOT like to be touched, but you wont get a T jumping out of it's enclosure to get at you, the first thing they do is freeze, if you try to PESTER it, yes it will get cranky... very cranky... but aggressive? i don't really think they deserve that title, defensive yes, but that only means that it reacts when provoked, otherwise they are a breeze, but yea rehouses are exciting to say the least. A. geniculata also is misunderstood in my opinion, its just always hungry, once it realizes that what its going after isn't food they just back off like whoops ... my bad, but seeing the extreme feeding response can be unnerving, and could be construed as aggressive.
I personally don't keep T's that i would consider aggressive, the worste one in my collection is my B. vagans, that damn thing just flips out for no reason, shes happy and calm then ill be going to move a couple enclosures for some maintenance (not hers mind you) and i suddenly hear scrambling and slapping, and the doofus is going at the glass like its her only purpose in life, but then you open the enclosure and she bolts to her hide lol.

I wanted to write the S. calceatum , H. mac and maybe the OBT like other have said, but i don't keep them and i don't want to make their rep any worse without having first hand experience, but with that being said, i don't have any intention of adding them to my wish list. Africa seems to pump out alot of mean T's lol.

So i guess it really depends on what you mean by aggressive. Fight or flight, the T's i'v seen will always choose flight if given the option, an aggressive T would be one that (for example, not any T that i'v seen or worked with) would be one that chooses a fight response first and foremost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 8, 2017)

cpenno said:


> What species do you guys think deserve the top 5 most aggressive tarantulas?


*Defensive. Tarantulas do not seek out confrontation, they would much rather flee/hide then fight.

Some of the most defensive specimens in my collection are NWs.

My huge AF P.cancerides is very nasty, she will attack anything that comes into her enclosure. Simple things like removing her water dish can be a hassle...

Ceratogyrus are definitely up there, I had a small sling throw up a threat posture just this week.

One of my female P.ornata is just evil, she gets pissed off when I flip the lights on lol...

Anything Pterinochilus.

Hysterocrates are another very defensive genus, especially when your stealing their egg sacs but hey can't blame them for that.

There's also individual variation to consider, since each specimen has it's own personality. So realistically any tarantula can be defensive, no matter the species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Oh yes, we must not forget the mono species of Africa who are too feisty to even share their genus with others
> 
> Encyocratella
> Heteroscodra
> ...


 genus _Stromatopelma _isn't mono species at all, my man :-s

Just that seems that no one is able to put his/her hands on the other ones 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stromatopelma

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> genus _Stromatopelma _isn't mono species at all, my man :-s
> 
> Just that seems that no one is able to put his/her hands on the other ones
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stromatopelma


Well, the other species I am sure are just as friendly

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 8, 2017)

Mojo288 said:


> C. lividum gets such a bad rep... i mean they do NOT like to be touched, but you wont get a T jumping out of it's enclosure to get at you, the first thing they do is freeze, if you try to PESTER it, yes it will get cranky... very cranky... but aggressive? i don't really think they deserve that title, defensive yes, but that only means that it reacts when provoked, otherwise they are a breeze, but yea rehouses are exciting to say the least. A. geniculata also is misunderstood in my opinion, its just always hungry, once it realizes that what its going after isn't food they just back off like whoops ... my bad, but seeing the extreme feeding response can be unnerving, and could be construed as aggressive.
> I personally don't keep T's that i would consider aggressive, the worste one in my collection is my B. vagans, that damn thing just flips out for no reason, shes happy and calm then ill be going to move a couple enclosures for some maintenance (not hers mind you) and i suddenly hear scrambling and slapping, and the doofus is going at the glass like its her only purpose in life, but then you open the enclosure and she bolts to her hide lol.
> 
> I wanted to write the S. calceatum , H. mac and maybe the OBT like other have said, but i don't keep them and i don't want to make their rep any worse without having first hand experience, but with that being said, i don't have any intention of adding them to my wish list. Africa seems to pump out alot of mean T's lol.
> ...


I don't agree that any species is "aggressive" - defensive, yes, but aggressive,no, aggression is something bourn from nowhere, nothing, I've yet to see or hear of any T that attacks out of nowhere,  disturbing it, annoying it, these are all good reasons for the tarantula to be "defensive" of  course it is, and of course it comes down to the individual as well. Mostly, aggression is bourn out of the reckless behaviour from the keeper, and usually justified IMHO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jcc (Aug 8, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> *Defensive. Tarantulas do not seek out confrontation, they would much rather flee/hide then fight.


Common misconception.

Some tarantulas are aggressive. I've met a Chilobrachys sp. "vietnam blue", she would actively seek confrontation. Same for my Ceratogyrus marshalli, she doesn't retreat, she storms and attacks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## cpenno (Aug 8, 2017)

sasker said:


> @cpenno Judging by your posts, you have zero (or very limited) knowledge of tarantulas and I doubt you ever owned one. Am I right?  That's okay, everybody started with no experience . However, I strongly advise you not to go for the most aggressive/defensive species you can find. Start slowly. Don't go for an OBT as your first T for your own sake, your spider's and for the sake of your room mates (if applicable).


I actually have 3 tarantulas ATM....
Brachypelma albopilosum
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens 
Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## cpenno (Aug 8, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> *Defensive. Tarantulas do not seek out confrontation, they would much rather flee/hide then fight.
> 
> Some of the most defensive specimens in my collection are NWs.
> 
> ...



Yea but when you look at it defensiveness can be interpreted as being aggressive, when I see a T going into a threat posture that's definitely not a signal to come for a hug lol it's being damn aggressive, my pulcher tried to repeatedly bite me upon transferring her to the new enclosure


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2017)

cpenno said:


> Yea but when you look at it defensiveness can be interpreted as being aggressive, when I see a T going into a threat posture that's definitely not a signal to come for a hug lol it's being damn aggressive, my pulcher tried to repeatedly bite me upon transferring her to the new enclosure


Yeah, but what we need to expect, one moment? I mean, we are talking about pure instinct predators that we love to keep at our homes... and we are the ones (for good reasons of course... their life, basically, but they don't and can't know this) messing badly with their "house", always: for cleaning, remove this, refill that etc

I will be extremely pissed off if I find a stranger in my house messing with my stuff -.-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cpenno (Aug 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, but what we need to expect, one moment? I mean, we are talking about pure instinct predators that we love to keep at our homes... and we are the ones (for good reasons of course... their life, basically, but they don't and can't know this) messing badly with their "house", always: for cleaning, remove this, refill that etc
> 
> I will be extremely pissed off if I find a stranger in my house messing with my stuff -.-


It's completely understandable for them to act in that manner as we are invading their personal space but it's crazy the way some species would just sit there and let you do anything around them completely oblivious to any actions your making


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 8, 2017)

cpenno said:


> Yea but when you look at it defensiveness can be interpreted as being aggressive, when I see a T going into a threat posture that's definitely not a signal to come for a hug lol it's being damn aggressive, my pulcher tried to repeatedly bite me upon transferring her to the new enclosure


It's not it's being defensive if it were being aggressive, you would have puncture wounds, big difference, really there are no T's that are naturally aggressive, and that is a fact. As for the transfer, yes she was being aggressive, because she didn't like what was happening, as would you if you were being poked and prodded into a new home!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2017)

cpenno said:


> It's completely understandable for them to act in that manner as we are invading their personal space but it's crazy the way some species would just sit there and let you do anything around them completely oblivious to any actions your making


Keep in mind an important detail... despite the general consensus about a certain _Theraphosidae_ temperament (let's say as an example, _P.murinus_) temperament always vary and can vary specimen to specimen.

If I say that, considering everything, my _P.murinus_ acts less defensive than my _G.pulchripes_ majority will laugh, few others will understand what I mean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2017)

I've never owned an aggressive tarantula. I've had and have got some defensive ones though. 

The thing with a tarantula is that they don't pace up and down their enclosures looking for trouble. But they will defend themselves and their territory if they feel they have to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Aug 8, 2017)

cpenno said:


> Yea but when you look at it defensiveness can be interpreted as being aggressive, when I see a T going into a threat posture that's definitely not a signal to come for a hug lol it's being damn aggressive, my pulcher tried to repeatedly bite me upon transferring her to the new enclosure


Again, fight vs flight, if a T has the option to escape, that's the choice it will make, but when your in a cup and a giant is shoving you somewhere you don't want to go, are you defending your self or being aggressive when you want it to f*** off? That's the point i'm trying to make. Does the pulcher do that when you are just looking at the enclosure standing near it? If your T is ramming the enclosure repeatedly striking and trying to chew through the glass, i'd call that aggressive (also terrifying), if not, well it's just defensive. If your asking what T gets the most pissed off when you try to rehouse it, thats a different question, if your asking which T goes bananas when food is around, that another question. But IMO, there are no T's that want to kill you for no good reason, just longer or shorter fuses.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 8, 2017)

jcc said:


> Common misconception.
> 
> Some tarantulas are aggressive. I've met a Chilobrachys sp. "vietnam blue", she would actively seek confrontation. Same for my Ceratogyrus marshalli, she doesn't retreat, she storms and attacks.


Yes, and for a very good reason, she doesn't like being disturbed, simple, there are no tarantulas that will actively seek out an adversary, just for the fun of it, some true spiders hunt other spiders but for a good reason - a meal or another home, a mate, they would rather avoid any confrontation.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2017)

I had a _Phormictopus cancerides_ that was definitely more defensive than the rest of the OW's I've had and have. Yeah, ok... genus _Phormictopus _is, in general, considered defensive and a good intermediate one, still what we can learn is:

1) Again, temperament always vary.

2) While no one doubts about (in general) OW T's defensive attitude, certain NW T's level of defensiveness is highly, sometimes, underestimated.

That's why I love to work with my T's always, no matter the specie, with a Zen Monk mixed with McGyver attitude :-s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 8, 2017)

jcc said:


> Common misconception.
> 
> Some tarantulas are aggressive. I've met a Chilobrachys sp. "vietnam blue", she would actively seek confrontation. Same for my Ceratogyrus marshalli, she doesn't retreat, she storms and attacks.


How are you not banned yet? Even after your racist rant yesterday?


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 8, 2017)

jcc said:


> Common misconception.
> 
> Some tarantulas are aggressive. I've met a Chilobrachys sp. "vietnam blue", she would actively seek confrontation. Same for my Ceratogyrus marshalli, she doesn't retreat, she storms and attacks.


And how exactly would she seek you out from her enclosure? They will defend themselves if they feel cornered on their own turf, but that doesn't make them aggressive. 

There is a clear distinction between the two terms. No tarantula will go out of it's way to attack you...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jcc (Aug 8, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> How are you not banned yet? Even after your racist rant yesterday?


I don't know. I guess the mods like me and my controversial sense of humour.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 8, 2017)

If you want defensive I must recommend one of these




Can't believe I forgot about the Tree Bandits. These things are demonic. Big too. A species that can get the blood flowing to body parts you had forgotten about. Photo after trying to catch it while it was jumping around like Crash Bandicoot on Peruvian powder.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 8, 2017)

jcc said:


> I don't know. I guess the mods like me and my controversial sense of humour.


No way. they probably just haven't got to it yet. This is meant to be a child friendly site.

@KezyGLA   Lampropelma? Or one of those fancy Phormingochilus of yours?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 8, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> @KezyGLA   Lampropelma? Or one of those fancy Phormingochilus of yours?


_Charcoal Tree Bandit (Phormingochilus carpenteri) _

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## campj (Aug 8, 2017)

New world defensive species can be just as hard to work with and just as nasty as old world. People overlook that a lot of the time because the venom isn't a factor, but maybe they just haven't had a terrible reaction to urticating bristles yet haha. 

That being said, I find Xenesthis sp blue to be pretty hard to work with. She's a nut case.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Aug 8, 2017)

I only have two that I would say have been "aggressive".  By this, I mean both have actually run towards me when cleaning and watering.  My obt and lp.


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 8, 2017)

_Stromatopelma batesi_ (Pocock, 1902) – Cameroon, Congo

_Stromatopelma calceatum_ (Fabricius, 1793) (type species) – West Africa

_Stromatopelma fumigatum_ (Pocock, 1899) – Río Muni

_Stromatopelma pachypoda_ (Strand, 1908) – Cameroon

_Stromatopelma satanas_ (Berland, 1917) – Gabon, Congo
These are the other species in the genus Stromatopelma - As you can see it's not a mono genus.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> _Stromatopelma batesi_ (Pocock, 1902) – Cameroon, Congo
> 
> _Stromatopelma calceatum_ (Fabricius, 1793) (type species) – West Africa
> 
> ...


Sadly, we don't have the single freaking idea (seriously) of how much 'baboons' we don't know the existence, are present in the whole African continent that waits to be discovered.

Thing is... between Ebola and other serious disease, wars, civil wars, Islamic terrorists controlled areas (such Boko Haram, in Nigeria or in Somalia) and things like that, to search for those is very dangerous.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 8, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> _Charcoal Tree Bandit (Phormingochilus carpenteri) _


What a beautiful tarantula, and wow, how big _is_ _she_, love, love, love her - I'll _bet_ she's in the hundreds of pounds range. If not, _she_ _should be!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Sadly, we don't have the single freaking idea (seriously) of how much 'baboons' we don't know the existence, are present in the whole African continent that waits to be discovered.
> 
> Thing is... between Ebola and other serious disease, wars, civil wars, Islamic terrorists controlled areas (such Boko Haram, Nigeria or in Somalia) and things like that, to search for those is very dangerous.


These were all I could find, all from 2016, in the World Spider Catalogue. As you said though there could be countless other sp. in the genus, but due to all the difficulties in Africa we'll probably never know.


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 8, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> What a beautiful tarantula, and wow, how big _is_ _she_, love, love, love her - I'll _bet_ she's in the hundreds of pounds range. If not, _she_ _should be!_


She is 8~ inches and yeah, she is over the 100£ mark


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 8, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> She is 8~ inches and yeah, she is over the 100£ mark


I thought she must be, she really is a stunner, you're so bloody lucky to see all these rare species, and to feed them and re-house them, brilliant mate, I'm so jealous.


----------



## jcc (Aug 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Sadly, we don't have the single freaking idea (seriously) of how much 'baboons' we don't know the existence, are present in the whole African continent that waits to be discovered.
> 
> Thing is... between Ebola and other serious disease, wars, civil wars, Islamic terrorists controlled areas (such Boko Haram, in Nigeria or in Somalia) and things like that, to search for those is very dangerous.


I nearly got banned yesterday for pointing out that Africa was brutal and ridden with diseases.

Be careful...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cpenno (Aug 8, 2017)

Obviously there is a general label with a particular species/genus I.e it may be considered docile/defensive/skittish but it is true that it really does depend on the actual individual that you have. I have a green bottle blue tarantula that is considered 'docile' but at the same time my one nearly 9/10 times flicks hairs when I open her enclosure and appears to panick and dart in a random direction


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2017)

jcc said:


> I nearly got banned yesterday for pointing out that Africa was brutal and ridden with diseases.
> 
> Be careful...


Thanks for your concern but I don't have to be careful at all, my man, when speaking my mind... since I point out only *true facts* that everyone with a functioning brain should know (plus I was lucky enough to travel the world, including "dictators run" nations, I know perfectly what I talk about).

Also, I'm not affected by this 'politically corretc' brain tumor disease mentality... I have cells in my brain, not roaches crawling or an hamster running on the wheel

Reactions: Sad 1 | Award 1


----------



## carterxwr (Aug 8, 2017)

When I got my first OBT years ago I was terrified, note it was when I wasn't very experienced, and all I had heard were horror stories of the Orange Bitey thing. However, when I removed the tissue used for transport it very calmly climbed out on it's own and it turned out to be one of the most docile T's that I've ever owned. My first T (G. Rosea) was actually one of the most ill tempered that I've ever had, funny enough. Just goes to show that species doesn't necessarily determine the precise behavior.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

